
Protocol-Oriented MVVM with Natasha the Robot - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/doios-natasha-murashev-protocol-oriented-mvvm/
======
bsaul
interesting talk, but unfortunately it only shows an example where instead of
having all in one (albeit big) place, the code for configuring a cell from a
model is scattered throughout many protocols and extensions. And all without a
single code reuse.

I'm pretty sure the approach shown here is interesting, but i'd hoped the
example would be more convincing.

------
earltedly
I enjoyed the talk - thanks for doing it. There's an alternative though to the
final approach of using a class template. You can actually do a typealias
which fuses together multiple protocols into a single type. I've done a small
example here:

[https://gist.github.com/earltedly/67ab52c3c65ba22f6fa5](https://gist.github.com/earltedly/67ab52c3c65ba22f6fa5)

------
kenneth55
Is there any example code to study ? thanks!

